# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  كل معصية عيرت بها أخاك فهي إليك

## تاج الكرامة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـمـ

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله

و كل معصية عيرت بها أخاك فهي إليك و قال إن تعييرك لأخيك بذنبه أعظم إثما من ذنبه و أشد من معصيته لما فيه من صولة الطاعة و تزكية النفس و شكرها و المناداة عليها بالبراءة من الذنب و أن أخاك باء به و لعل كسرته بذنبه وما أحدث له من الذلة والخضوع و الإزراء على نفسه و التخلص من مرض الدعوى و الكبر و العجب و وقوفه بين يدي الله ناكس الرأس خاشع الطرف منكسر القلب أنفع له و خير من صولة طاعتك و تكثرك بها و الاعتداد بها و المنة على الله و خلقه بها فما أقرب هذا العاصي من رحمة الله و ما أقرب هذا المدل من مقت الله

مدارج السالكين ١ / ١٣٤

----------


## مبادرة للخير

لا إله إلا الله نسأل الله السلامة و التجاوز عن جهلنا يارب
جزاكم الله خير و نفع بكم

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

بارك الله فيك نقل رائع أخيتي وكلمات تكتب بماء الذهب

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم نسال الله السلامة والعفو فكم عيرنا اقواما غفر الله لنا

----------


## تاج الكرامة

وفيكم بارك الله جميعاً

----------


## إسلام سلامة علي جابر

أحسن الله إليك وعلمنا الله ما ينفعنا

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أذكر من هوامش الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا على كتاب "دلائل الإعجاز" هذا المثل:
"لو عيَّرتُ رجلا بالرَّضَع لخشِيتُ أن يَحورَ بي داؤُه".

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

ما وجه فتح الضاد شيخنا المَلِيْجِي ؟

----------


## القارئ المليجي

بل أنت شيخُنا يا أستاذ أشرف.
الرضع هنا : اللؤم.
والاسم منه مُحرَّك هكذا : الرضَع.
وأصل ذلك أن اللئيم من الرعاة لا يصطحب معه محلبًا؛ حتى لا يطلب منه أحد لبنًا.
فإذا احتاج هو رضَع، ولم يُحدثْ صوتًا؛ مخافة أن يسمعه أحد.
ثم جرت على ألسنتهم أن الرضع = اللؤم.
وأيضا يقولون: لئيمٌ راضع، أي شرِب اللؤم منذ رضاعته.
كما يقال في السيادة [الضد]: ورث السيادة كابرًا عن كابر.
والله أعلم.

----------


## تاج الكرامة

بارك الله فيكم ووفقنا الله واياكم

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو مريم عاطف

اللهم لا تجعلنا ممن يعيرون الناس بذنوبهم و عيوبهم ...و لا تجعلنا نغفل عن ذنوبنا و عيوبنا...يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في نونيَّة ابن القيِّم:
وانظُر إلى الأقدَارِ جَارِيَةً بِمَا *** قَد شَاءَ مِن غَيٍّ وَمِن إيمَانِ
واجعَل لِقَلبِكَ مُقلَتينِ كِلاَهُمَا *** بالحَقِّ في ذَا الخَلقِ نَاظِرَتَانِ
فانظُر بِعَينِ الحُكمِ وَارحَمهمُ بِهَا *** إذ لا تُرَدُّ مَشِيئةُ الدَّيَّانِ
وانظُر بِعَينِ الأمرِ واحملهُم عَلَى *** أحكَامِهِ فَهُمَا إذاً نَظَرانِ
واجعَل لوجهكَ مُقلَتَينِ كِلاَهُما *** مِن خَشيةِ الرَّحمنِ بَاكِيَتَانِ
لَو شَاءَ رَبُّكَ كُنتَ أيضاً مِثلَهُم *** فَالقَلبُ بَينَ أصابِعِ الرَّحمَنِ

----------


## السليماني

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## قيس بن سعد

اللهم أصلح قلوبنا وأعمالنا .. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## لجين الندى

بارك الله فيكم .. وجزاكم كل خير

----------


## عادل ديدو

نسأل الله العافية و السلامة

----------


## درة مصونة

نسأل الله العفو و العافية 
بورك فيكم طرحكم القيم

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

كلام قوي من قلب نقي وهو مجرب ...

----------

